# minimizado a tray del amule

## vai777

Hola

La verdad es que da hasta vergüenza postear esto, pero bueno, no encuentro la solución.

Instale el amule y en la configuración lo puse para que se minimizara a la barra de tareas.

Ahora cuando lo enciendo, al instante se minimiza pero no deja disponible ningún icono para accerder a él. Ni siquiera un rectángulito vacio sin el icono pertinente del amule.

No encuentro ningún archivo de configuración donde lo pueda modificar y si lo desintalo y lo vuelvo a 'emerger' sigo igual.

Se que es una consulta...estúpida, pero a alguien se le ocurre algo?

Gracias

----------

## vai777

creo que estoy muy idiota.

El unmerge no borró el archivo oculto de mi  home. Voy a probar.

.

.

Solucionado, disculpen las molestias.

----------

## psm1984

De todas formas ¿cúal es tu escritorio? ¿gnome? si es así tienes que añadir el applet de "Área de notificación".

----------

## vai777

uso kde y xfce, esto en concreto era con kde

Minimizar el amsn y el xchat con xtray me va bien. No sabia que habia que añadir algo en kde.

----------

## lanshor

Bueno se si ya has probado esto, pero te digo lo qye yo haria...

En el menu de preferencias del amule, donde esta lo de integracion de icono en el sistema, debes poner, gnome, kde3.x, kde2.x, etc igual elejiste alguno que no era sin querer y por eso ahora no te va.

Si es asi, en tu home:

```

rm -r .aMule

```

Se te borrara todas las preferencias, xo volverlas a poner no debe llevarte mas de un par de minutos  :Wink: 

----------

## vai777

Si, eso fue, no configuré lo de Systray integration. Todo solucionado.

Un saludo y gracias.

----------

## ps2

realmente, a mi gusto, y tan solo por recomendar: mldonkey

----------

